# What makes your DH your "Knight in shining armor"



## seattlemamma (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. New to this forum but not to Mothering. Didn't know they had an Army tribe. Dh has been reserve army for 15 years and active for the last five. Was enlisted, but became an officer through the "Green to Gold" program. Anyhoo, Dh and I were having a discussion on this topic and disagreed on what a "knight in shining armor is." Just curious as to how you all feel.


----------

